

Apple’s Tim Cook Is a Steal at $65M in Pay - foobarqux
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-17/tim-cook-s-65-million-pay-is-best-deal-among-top-paid-u-s-ceos

======
Gys
'The Bloomberg Pay Index tracks the 100 highest-paid executives'

'Thirty-six of the CEOs in the ranking lead companies that had negative three-
year average economic profit, meaning their companies aren’t producing enough
profit to cover their cost of capital'

Yes, some leaders are 'just unbelievably killing it'. But more then 1/3 don't.
So in general it seems to me they are payed way to much...

I think the Apple Watch will be the first _real_ test for Tim Cook.

